# Dangerous animals



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I just reread the Bill Bryson book, Down Under, and now I remember why so many poeple were concerned about all the different poisonous things here. Because they don't have a basis for comparison, and are taught what to watch for, Australians don't think of these creatures as problems. They think that these things are normal.

But it is very different from the US. We have one poisonous spider, the black widow (a redback to you), and in my entire life I have only seen one. Most poeple never see one. Everyone here has a redback story.

We have, I think, four types of poisonous snakes: rattlesnake, copperhead, coral, and cottonmouth water moccasin. I don't think any of them are vipers. I've never seen any of them other than in a zoo.

We generally just don't go in the water if there are jellyfish around.

I have been stung by a baby stingray, though. If you go to Florida, you just learn to adapt and do the stingray shuffle, and 'no worries'. I guess that's how you all feel about all these other creatures.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I wanted to mention that Bryson is right. Everybody takes crocs seriously.


----------

